# Looking for a new monitor. Any suggestions?



## Branden (Feb 22, 2014)

I have been searching online for new displays better than my current ASUS PA248Q. It took me forever to buy that one. lol There are slews of choices available. NECs PA241W-BK and PA271W-BK are a couple. There are others out there I have yet to consider. Anything else you would recommend? I want to keep the cost low. 1k is the cap I have set. I use my monitors for software development, photo editing, video editing and occasional gaming. 100% sRGB coverage is important to me. It must display colors accurately after calibration. I know this must be done regularly. Are there any calibration tools you recommend too by the way? I have been eyeballing both NECs SpectraView II and X-Rite ColorMunki Photo. I also intend to mount this to a 75/100 VESA stand.


----------



## webestang64 (Feb 22, 2014)

I am a professional photo retouch artist (I use CS6). I use a Lacie 324 and it's calibration unit (very easy to use).....by far the best monitor I have ever used, LOVE IT!

LaCie - LCD Monitors


----------



## Branden (Feb 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## Patriot (Feb 22, 2014)

Do not go for the lacie monitor. Go for a Asus PA249Q or a PA279Q. Or even a dell Ultrasharp. 

The first one is about $465 and the second one is about $800. Compared to the LaCie they are far ahead and cheaper. Both monitors are 99% (Adobe RGB), 100% (sRGB), 120% (NTSC) compared to Lacie's 102% of NTSC, 98% of AdobeRGB. That's a more accurate color. 

LaCie has a contrast ratio of 1000:1 compared to the 80000000:1(PA24Q) and 100000000:1(PA279Q) 

Note that you won't see the true 10-bit colors of any of these monitors unless you have a graphics card that output 10bit. ex. Nvidia Quadro K4000


----------



## table1349 (Feb 22, 2014)

If you can live with a 22" monitor this would fill your needs. Eizo ColorEdge CG223W 22" Widescreen LCD Display CG223W-BK


----------



## Branden (Mar 1, 2014)

All plans have yet again changed. Due to recent financial restraints, my budget is now even slimmer. The main reason why I need a more displays is for productivity. I need them for reading code. One does not suffice. NEC's EA244WMi might be a slight improvement over what I have now. It is costs less than $400.00. Whatever monitor/s I do buy will be replaced in the not too distant future. 4k displays are still quite pricey. That will not last when manufactures are looking to increasing their profits again.


----------

